# Geforce 450 sound [SOLVED]

## rwst

Hello,

which kernel driver should be used with this card to get the sound working? Is it supported at all?

lspci says

```
    01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1245 (rev a1)

    01:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0bee (rev a1)
```

but also

```
    00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3c)

    00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

    00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

```

but alsaconf can't see any. Any experiences with this?

----------

## Gusar

It's fully supported. snd_hda_intel module, and make sure that it has snd_hda_codec_hdmi support. That's for HDMI out via the graphic card. The other sound chip is snd_hda_intel too, but a different codec.

----------

## rwst

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> It's fully supported. snd_hda_intel module, and make sure that it has snd_hda_codec_hdmi support. That's for HDMI out via the graphic card. The other sound chip is snd_hda_intel too, but a different codec.

 

These are the codecs:

```
/proc/asound/card0/codec#0:Codec: Realtek ALC892

/proc/asound/card1/codec#0:Codec: Nvidia GPU 15 HDMI/DP

```

Both modules appear to work:

```
ark linux # dmesg|grep -i intel

[    1.853402] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:14.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.878750] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.878827] hda_intel: Disabling MSI

[    1.878897] snd_hda_intel 0000:01:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

ark linux # dmesg|grep -i hdmi

[    2.166064] HDMI status: Codec=0 Pin=5 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

[    2.175062] HDMI status: Codec=1 Pin=5 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

[    2.184064] HDMI status: Codec=2 Pin=5 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

[    2.194064] HDMI status: Codec=3 Pin=5 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

```

But alsaconf still cannot see them...

----------

## Gusar

Hmm, I've never used alsaconf, never needed to. Sound should work out-of-the-box. What happens if you simply run alsamixer, does stuff show up? Are the relevant channels unmuted?

----------

## rwst

Ah it shows up and not muted either. Must be a problem with the headphone, then. Thanks so far!

----------

